# Lunes negro para las criptomonedas. Sigue la caída (imagen inside)



## D_M (24 Ene 2022)

Ayer parecía que mejoraba la cosa, pero hoy amaneció todo otra vez con tendencia bajista como la semana pasada.
Rebote del gato muerto y tal.


----------



## damnit (24 Ene 2022)

Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ene 2022)

Hold paco hold

Que en unos meses a 150k

Aprovecha y compra ahora que están bajas

Pide un crédito y compra

Ponga aquí otras frases suicidas que haya leído en el foro


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



Pero cómo se destruye la masa monetaria? Suban o bajen las criptos, la masa monetaria fiat sigue siendo la misma.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



Otro nocoiner que va a dejar escapar la oportunidad de su vida de huir de la carrera de la rata


----------



## damnit (24 Ene 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Otro nocoiner que va a dejar escapar la oportunidad de su vida de huir de la carrera de la rata



Yo ya estoy fuera de la carrera de la rata sin necesidad de malabarismos o de invertir en timos de la estampita.


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

Esperaba que hoy fuera alcista con los futuros en verde pero joder, si que estan débiles

De todas maneras el RSI está por los suelos, de todas, tiene que venir un rebote sobre 29k-32k



damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



Por eso no se prohiben en occidente

Ahora a pagar el IRPF sobre el trading del año pasado, ya verás qué pupita


----------



## luca (24 Ene 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## HaCHa (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ponga aquí otras frases suicidas que haya leído en el foro



La criptomonada nunca baja es el futurdo.
La criptomonada nos hará libres, dijo el espabilao, justo antes de pagar en comisiones y cambios de divisa lo que nunca le habría soltado a su banco de toda la vida y de toda la muerte, y al tiempo que el exchange le pedía que no se moviera mientras le escaneaba la cara con su propio móvil.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Pero cómo se destruye la masa monetaria? Suban o bajen las criptos, la masa monetaria fiat sigue siendo la misma.



No porque mucha impresora que sí ha ido al ciudadano de a pie ha ido a invertir en criptos o en chicharros de la bolsa

En Europa no ha habido los estímulos que ha habido en usa donde se han repartido cheques a cascoporro entre la población 

Si bajan criptos y bolsa, es como si el gobierno retirara ese dinero impreso y con ello puede controlar ligeramente la inflación desbocada 

Además, si jode el side hustle de las criptos y el trading, muchos tendrán que renunciar a sus "métodos milagrosos" y volver a los empleos de mier que abandonaron

Así que es un win win de la administración usa


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No porque mucha impresora que sí ha ido al ciudadano de a pie ha ido a invertir en criptos o en chicharros de la bolsa
> 
> En Europa no ha habido los estímulos que ha habido en usa donde se han repartido cheques a cascoporro entre la población
> 
> ...



Sí, pero cuando alguien compra criptos con dinerito recién impreso, le está dando ese dinero a otra persona, que es el que tiene ahora esa masa monetaria fiat.

Enetendería que se reduzca la masa monetaria dentro del país si la compra de criptos a tenedores extranjeros es superior a la venta.

Igualmente la masa monetaria global de dólares se mantiene, ya que al comprar o vender criptos la moneda fiat lo único que hace es cambiar de manos.


----------



## Mike Littoris (24 Ene 2022)

Cuando abunden las noticias de paletos que empeñaron todo el dinero del paro más dos préstamos de cofidis en comprar bitcoins y se quedaron en pelota, entonces y sólo entonces habrá llegado el momento de subirse de nuevo en este carro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ene 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Cuando abunden las noticias de paletos que empeñaron todo el dinero del paro más dos préstamos de cofidis en comprar bitcoins y se quedaron en pelota, entonces y sólo entonces habrá llegado el momento de subirse de nuevo en este carro.



Eso es por que no has hecho el curso de trading adecuado 

Apúntate al mío que es el único que funciona sólo son 5500€ de nada


----------



## maxkuiper (24 Ene 2022)

To the hell


----------



## polnet (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Sí, pero cuando alguien compra criptos con dinerito recién impreso, le está dando ese dinero a otra persona, que es el que tiene ahora esa masa monetaria fiat.
> 
> Enetendería que se reduzca la masa monetaria dentro del país si la compra de criptos a tenedores extranjeros es superior a la venta.
> 
> Igualmente la masa monetaria global de dólares se mantiene, ya que al comprar o vender criptos la moneda fiat lo único que hace es cambiar de manos.



Pero tienes tan pocas luces de no ver que es imposible crear dinero digital, sea la moneda que sea si los que están ahí arriba no quieren…
Quien crees que el Nakamoto ese?


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Pero tienes tan pocas luces de no ver que es imposible crear dinero digital, sea la moneda que sea si los que están ahí arriba no quieren…



No sé muy bien qué tiene que ver eso con la incidencia de las criptos en la masa monetaria fiat. Es posible que no hayas entendido de qué hablamos.


----------



## D_M (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas *no es más que una estafa.*



Acabe siendo estafa o no, la realidad es que llevamos ya años con las cripto y hay mucha gente que ha ganado buenas cantidades de dinero con ellas, yo conozco de primera mano a gente que las cripto les ha cambiado la vida.

Por cierto, la bolsa y el oro están manipulados, ¿no se podría decir acaso de que eso también son estafas?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



Es un invento para confiscar el ahorro de informáticos


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> yo conozco de primera mano a gente que las cripto les ha cambiado la vida.



Como con la loteria... pero no creo que nadie piense que todo el que juegue a la loteria acabara millonario.

Yo ya he dicjo muchas veces mi opinion sobre esto de las criptomonedas y no voy a repetirla... que cada cual juegue a lo que quiera.


----------



## Lobo macho (24 Ene 2022)

*Genial!
Momento adecuado para comprar!
¿O es que piensas comprar cuando llegue a 90.000$?*


----------



## polnet (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> No sé muy bien qué tiene que ver eso con la incidencia de las criptos en la masa monetaria fiat. Es posible que no hayas entendido de qué hablamos.



Es que las criptos las compras con tulipanes, no te jode.
Tengo una estafa montada el dinero Fiat, estafa que se está derrumbando por todo lo que le tengo que dar a la impresora, pues creo otra estafa “criptomonedas”, que va ir drenando el dinero Fiat, y que durará esa estafa lo que yo quiera porque y donde jamás seré responsable de nada, porque eso lo inventó un desconocido que lucha contra el dinero Fiat…


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Ene 2022)

Si el Bitcoin cae a 10.000, compro 10.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

cae un 9.6% ya

esto se supone que es por la prohibicion de minado?

no creo que a largo plazo las cryptos necesiten minado


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Ene 2022)

Ahora hipoteco mi casa y lo meto todo a BTC, el momento ha llegado


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



jaja

no es nada descabellado

destruir masa monetaria de los de abajo, para que los de arriba no tengan que destruir la suya

y la impresora pueda seguir haciendo brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sin que la inflación se desboque

sería un plan satánico brillante


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (24 Ene 2022)

No son monedas, ninguna moneda pierde el 50% de su valor en menos de tres meses. Ni las peores monedas del mundo (peso argentino, lira turca) registran esos niveles de depreciación, propios de economías destruidas en hiperinflación como Venezuela o Zimbawe. Pero oye, que esto es el oro digital y va a sustituir al dolar  

Serían activos especulativos si al menos tuvieran algo real detras como una empresa (edificios, patentes, maquinaria.....), pero es que no son nada. Hasta las empresas quebradísimas por casos fraudulentos tipo Gowex. Parmalat, Rumasa....tenían algun valor residual, aunque solo fuesen los locales y edificios. Un bitcoin no tiene nada detras que se pueda liquidar y repartir entre los "accionistas" en caso de quiebra. 

Son tulipanes especulativos que se usan para jugar en plan ponzi


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> jaja
> 
> no es nada descabellado
> 
> ...



destruir medio billon de dolares en todo el mundo? eso es calderilla no?


----------



## invitado (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> cae un 9.6% ya
> 
> esto se supone que es por la prohibicion de minado?
> 
> no creo que a largo plazo las cryptos necesiten minado



Joder, hace dos semanas un amigo se metió en lo de la mienría y se gastó una pasta en ello ... Cuando me hablan de crytos veo tulipanes .. lo de la minería ya es otro nivel.

A qué te refieres a que en el futuro no necesiten minado?


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> destruir medio billon de dolares en todo el mundo? eso es calderilla no?



bueno un billón americano









Capitalización de mercado de bitcoin 2013-2021 | Statista


Durante octubre de 2021, la capitalización de mercado de la criptomoneda bitcoin alcanzó un nuevo récord en su historia bursátil, superando los 1,15 billones de dólares estadounidenses.




es.statista.com




.

pero sí, es verdad que es poco para lo que imprimen cada mes

igual es una medida desesperada porque no pueden parar la impresora

y si empiezan a tomar otras medidas de este tipo, pero que sí afectarían a todo el que tiene una cuenta bancaria?


----------



## HaCHa (24 Ene 2022)

Aquí se holdea con castraciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ene 2022)

En las estafas piramidales siempre hacen igual. Los primeros hacen mucha publicidad del enorme beneficio para atraer a los incautos que son los que perderán su dinero . De alguna parte tiene que salir, este tipo de estafas no produce nada , sólo tontos arruinados y listos que huyen con el botín


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hold paco hold
> 
> Que en unos meses a 150k
> 
> ...



¿Suicidas? ¿Ya me lo contarás en 6 meses?


----------



## waukegan (24 Ene 2022)

La valoración total de las criptomonedas es del orden del billón de €. Solo los derivados ya son como mínimo 1000 veces esa cantidad, sin tener en cuenta bonos, etc. Pensar que la caída de las criptos va a tener algún efecto en la inflación monetaria es ridículo.


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

A mi ya me parecía que seguiamos de bajada, la subidita de ayer no le veía nada de fuerza.


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Es que las criptos las compras con tulipanes, no te jode.
> Tengo una estafa montada el dinero Fiat, estafa que se está derrumbando por todo lo que le tengo que dar a la impresora, pues creo otra estafa “criptomonedas”, que va ir drenando el dinero Fiat, y que durará esa estafa lo que yo quiera porque y donde jamás seré responsable de nada, porque eso lo inventó un desconocido que lucha contra el dinero Fiat…



¿¿A dónde dices que se drena el dinero FIAT exactamente?? ¿Acaso crees que cuando compras criptos el dinero FIAT se va a un agujero a un mundo paralelo?

Cuando tú compras una cripto se la compras a alguien. Tú reduces tu cantidad de dinero FIAT y ese alguien la aumenta. Es un intercambio. El dinero FIAT se mueve, no se drena a ningún lado. Da igual la cantidad de criptos que haya. El dinero FIAT es el mismo. Es la misma cantidad. No va a ningún lado.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

yo no creo que sean disidencia controlada si es lo que algunos insinuan

lo que si creo es que los recursos crypto no van a parar a gente con talento, vista la calidad de los proyectos

ahora mismo,

* bitcoin tocado por mineria

* ethereum tocado porque no saca la actualizacion hasta dentro de 6 meses

* bsc es una puta mierda en si misma

* solana se cae cada 2 x 3

a mi me parece aun que estamos haciendo la prueba de concepto de todo proyecto tecnologico y aun no se ha conseguido


----------



## TheYellowKing (24 Ene 2022)

O viceversa. Las criptos son tecnología y parece que van a la par de otras opciones tecnológicas. Soy un ignorante en este tema, pero alguien me puede rebatir la impresión que tengo de que el comportamiento de las criptos es más parecida a tesla o netflix que al del dolar o el euro? No son monedas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Ene 2022)

Caídas del 50% han ocurrido con esta ocho veces ya. Si no las soportáis, no os merecéis los x10


----------



## George Orwell (24 Ene 2022)

Se acerca el momento de entrar.


----------



## JB12 (24 Ene 2022)

Los tahures ya han recogido la pasta


----------



## JAC 59 (24 Ene 2022)

Instrumento de drenaje del exceso de liquidez producida por la impresora...


----------



## rayban00 (24 Ene 2022)

Cuando estaba en 60 k estabais escondidos, y ahoras las ratas envidiosas salen a que les de el aire


----------



## NCB (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hold paco hold
> 
> Que en unos meses a 150k
> 
> ...



la verdad es que empiezan a sonar parecidas a la frase aquella mitica del forero que habia comprao 40 mil euros en acciones de telefonica


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Ene 2022)

bajan porque mañana invade rusia, he estado hablando con putin hace un ratin y mañana empiezan a llover los topols en las sedes


----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Ene 2022)

el cryptoinvierno irá acompañado de inflación, impuestos y precariedad laboral para que la gente no se pueda permitir el lujo de holdear.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Ene 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Otro nocoiner que va a dejar escapar la oportunidad de su vida de huir de la carrera de la rata



¿nadal es nocoiner? ¿por eso corre tanto?


----------



## TomásPlatz (24 Ene 2022)

A ver si todos esos gilipollas que iban de prepotentes y creciditos dandoselas de grandes inversores se comen una mierda. Que habia mas de uno que iba de sabiondo y de enterao, y me decia "yo to lo que gano lo meto a bitcoin" "a los 30 estoy retirao"


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Ene 2022)

Yo compré BTC en 2016 y me salí en 2020 con ganancias muy buenas, lo demás ha sido todo un juego de locos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Ene 2022)

pues yo creo que eso es justamente lo que no va a pasar

las bolsas (la americana) va a recuperar, y las cryptos no

los malos siempre ganan y hacen la cuadratura del círculo


----------



## Supermanises (24 Ene 2022)

paciencia de decadas.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



Destruir masa monetaria? Las criptos son un juego de "suma cero", las gallinas que entran por las que salen, mas luego los costes de mantener el sistema, pero no es dinero que se vaya por una alcantarilla ni nada de eso.


----------



## Kapitoh (24 Ene 2022)

Y los que te vendian cursos con frases de tipo:
-Se tu propio jefe
-Retirate a los 40
-Consigue la libertad financiera

Que pasara con esos? de que viviran? o ya han conseguido su libertad financiera a base de cursos?


----------



## D_M (24 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Como con la loteria... pero no creo que nadie piense que todo el que juegue a la loteria acabara millonario.



Estás flipado, las probabilidades de ganar con la lotería son totalmente inferiores a invertir/tradear criptos si sabes lo que haces.
Si no te gustan las cripto lo respeto, pero no me hagas comparativas Paco de mier.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Pero tienes tan pocas luces de no ver que es imposible crear dinero digital, sea la moneda que sea si los que están ahí arriba no quieren…
> Quien crees que el Nakamoto ese?



Nakamoto es Saul Berenson, y Binance está en los servers de la ASN y CIA.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (24 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> bajan porque mañana invade rusia, he estado hablando con putin hace un ratin y mañana empiezan a llover los topols en las sedes



los ukis son toda una potencia en mineria, virtualy fisica. Todos los criptomans vais a acabar como el juego del kalamar.


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Estás flipado, las probabilidades de ganar con la lotería son totalmente inferiores a invertir/tradear criptos si sabes lo que haces.
> Si no te gustan las cripto lo respeto, pero no me hagas comparativas Paco de mier.



Ok... tu hodlea, tradea, apuesta, juega o haz lo que quieras y consideres que estes haciendo, pero no trates de convencerme de que con algo que es puramente especulativo y que no da dividendos, todo el que entre "sabiendo" va a ganar, porque ahi nadie gana nada que otro no pierda asi es que cuando todo el que entre lo haga "sabiendo", alguno perdera siendo sabio...

...Ah... espera, que de lo que se trata es de que entre gente que no sepa aunque crea saber, para desplumarles.. vale.


----------



## Millar (24 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Ayer parecía que mejoraba la cosa, pero hoy amaneció todo otra vez con tendencia bajista como la semana pasada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917918



Solamente no caen las que tienen ligado su valor a una malvada moneda FIAT. El futuro decían


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Ene 2022)

Subirá, no te quepa duda. Bajará no te quepa duda. Subirá, etc, etc...


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> ¿¿A dónde dices que se drena el dinero FIAT exactamente?? ¿Acaso crees que cuando compras criptos el dinero FIAT se va a un agujero a un mundo paralelo?
> 
> Cuando tú compras una cripto se la compras a alguien. Tú reduces tu cantidad de dinero FIAT y ese alguien la aumenta. Es un intercambio. El dinero FIAT se mueve, no se drena a ningún lado. Da igual la cantidad de criptos que haya. El dinero FIAT es el mismo. Es la misma cantidad. No va a ningún lado.




Excepto que el que te vende la crypto se puede comprar un Bugatti, creando inflación de Bugattis, y tú tienes que trabajar para recuperar tu fiat y poder comprar pan

Las burbujas son el oxígeno del dinero fiat. Por eso creo que este año sacrificarán la bolsa


----------



## Tales90 (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Pero cómo se destruye la masa monetaria? Suban o bajen las criptos, la masa monetaria fiat sigue siendo la misma.



Yo tambien he pensado lo que dice ese forero. Cogen y hacen subir el bitcoin hasta arriba, luego hacen que los pringados inviertan en cripto, luego le dan al ordenador y lo ponen a 0, lo pueden hacer simplemente prohibiendo en x paises su compra-venta. Como no es algo físico, algo que exista, pues ya no tiene valor y todo el que invirtio en ellas ha destruido su patrimonio. Si inviertes en ladrillo o en oro, puede valer más o menos pero siempre tendrás algo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Ene 2022)

Los niños rata perderán 500-1000 euros cuando el bitcoin valga unos centimos, pero más de un gilipollas habrá perdido 40.000 o 50.000 euros, volatilizados, por payasos.


----------



## El Cano (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> destruir medio billon de dolares en todo el mundo? eso es calderilla no?



No todo el dinero es igual, en cualquier caso no todo el dinero es de los mismos. Lo que se quema en Bitcoin por lo general no son títulos de deuda, ni derivados sobre otros valores, es cash.


----------



## El Cano (24 Ene 2022)

Tengo miedo de que pase eso mismo, pero la verdad es que puede suceder exactamente lo contrario: que mucha gente pase dinero de crypto a bolsa si la cosa se pone peor. En cualquier caso, es un volumen relativamente pequeño.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ene 2022)

Está cayendo todo a saco. bolsa oro y criptos y subiendo el Franco suizo 

Es por el Ultimátum que se empiezan a tomar en serio y las criptos son las primeras en anticiparlo


----------



## El Cano (24 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Destruir masa monetaria? Las criptos son un juego de "suma cero", las gallinas que entran por las que salen, mas luego los costes de mantener el sistema, pero no es dinero que se vaya por una alcantarilla ni nada de eso.



Es dinero que se redistribuye de muchas manos a unas pocas, probablemente.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> No todo el dinero es igual, en cualquier caso no todo el dinero es de los mismos. Lo que se quema en Bitcoin por lo general no son títulos de deuda, ni derivados sobre otros valores, es cash.



si, eso es cierto, compite con la M1






Reading: Measuring Money: Currency, M1, and M2 | Macroeconomics







courses.lumenlearning.com





la M1 de USA es del tamanyo de la monetizacion mundial de las crypto

la M2 es 5 veces eso


----------



## Galvani (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



¿Puedes extender un poco lo de destruir masa monetaria? Me interesa. Entiendo que por no subir los tipos hacen funcionar criptos?


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

va a haber purga, seguro, seguida de un par de anyitos de trabajo en la sombra, hasta tener algo mas decente, me dice mi bola de cristal


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo tambien he pensado lo que dice ese forero. Cogen y hacen subir el bitcoin hasta arriba, luego hacen que los pringados inviertan en cripto, luego le dan al ordenador y lo ponen a 0, lo pueden hacer simplemente prohibiendo en x paises su compra-venta. Como no es algo físico, algo que exista, pues ya no tiene valor y todo el que invirtio en ellas ha destruido su patrimonio. Si inviertes en ladrillo o en oro, puede valer más o menos pero siempre tendrás algo.



Sí, pero la masa monetaria total sigue siendo la misma. Al comprar criptos, tus ahorros se los has dado al vendedor. El dinero fiat no se ha desvanecido, sólo ha cambiado de manos (del comprador al vendedor).

Da igual que suba o baje. La masa monetaria fiat sigue siendo la misma.


----------



## max power (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No porque mucha impresora que sí ha ido al ciudadano de a pie ha ido a invertir en criptos o en chicharros de la bolsa
> 
> En Europa no ha habido los estímulos que ha habido en usa donde se han repartido cheques a cascoporro entre la población
> 
> ...



Si eso es asi, y puede que lo sea, han de volverlo a subir para que entren mas compradores y en un tiempo tirarlo. Se ha impreso tantisima pasta que esta caida no es suficiente. Creo que hagan lo que hagan no será suficiente y habra años de inflacion si o si.


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Excepto que el que te vende la crypto se puede comprar un Bugatti, creando inflación de Bugattis, y tú tienes que trabajar para recuperar tu fiat y poder comprar pan
> 
> Las burbujas son el oxígeno del dinero fiat. Por eso creo que este año sacrificarán la bolsa



Si venden las big whales y se concentra todo ese dinero fiat en sus manos, se puede evitar cierta subida de precios en algunos productos. Otra cosa es que ese dinero acabe bajando igualmente al consumidor, que es un tema discutido en economía.

Igualmente la masa monetaria sigue siendo exactamente la misma. Da igual que el bitcoin valga 0 o 100000000000, la masa monetaria fiat no cambia.


----------



## poppom (24 Ene 2022)

lo de las criptos no deja de ser el sueño de querer cambiar el poder de manos. Los early adopters bitcoineros quieren vender la idea de que se redistribuye el poder y la riqueza o que BTC es un sueño de paz y amor. Lo que les mueve en realidad es ser la nueva élite.
En su mente piensan _si tengo 3 BTC y en el futuro existirán 21M, voy a ser un privilegiado, una élite mundial_
Porque lo de que con patrón BTC se acabaría la inflación es mentira. Ya pasaba con el oro. Se tenía una moneda en el almacén pero en los papeles figuraban dos.

Para los que usen BTC como medio para hacerse rico tradeando, si son listos, adelante. Para los que tienen algún sueño de ser la nueva élite, que vayan bajándose los humos, que los que están al mando lo tienen bien fácil para mandarnos a la edad media en una tarde y con ello a las cristomonedas


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Si venden las big whales y se concentra todo ese dinero fiat en sus manos, se puede evitar cierta subida de precios en algunos productos. Otra cosa es que ese dinero acabe bajando igualmente al consumidor, que es un tema discutido en economía.
> 
> Igualmente la masa monetaria sigue siendo exactamente la misma. Da igual que el bitcoin valga 0 o 100000000000, la masa monetaria fiat no cambia.




Si la masa monetaria está parada no crea inflación.

Velocidad del dinero.

Por eso siempre os timan con la narrativa del dinero fiat. Les creáis burbujas y les resolvéis sus problemas.


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Ene 2022)

El Nakamichi Sacamokos susestá cagando diarreicamente y sus risas soyen desde andrómeda... Jajajajjajaj


----------



## El Cano (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> va a haber purga, seguro, seguida de un par de anyitos de trabajo en la sombra, hasta tener algo mas decente, me dice mi bola de cristal



Creo que estamos de acuerdos. Para mi gusto, estamos aún en la cima de la curva de expectativas.








Gartner hype cycle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Cano (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Sí, pero la masa monetaria total sigue siendo la misma. Al comprar criptos, tus ahorros se los has dado al vendedor. El dinero fiat no se ha desvanecido, sólo ha cambiado de manos (del comprador al vendedor).
> 
> Da igual que suba o baje. La masa monetaria fiat sigue siendo la misma.



Imagina un escenario en el que el vendedor esté apalancado y con el dinero que saque de las cripto pague la deuda.


----------



## Patito Feo (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.




Hace unos meses lo escribi por este foro.

Por supuesto me dijeron que no.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Si la masa monetaria está parada no crea inflación.
> 
> Velocidad del dinero.
> 
> Por eso siempre os timan con la narrativa del dinero fiat. Les creáis burbujas y les resolvéis sus problemas.



Necesitan la VMM para recaudar impuestos , eso por un lado

Luego el tipo de cambio entre las divisas, por otro.lado

Luego que la gente empiece a liquidar activos por la hiper inflación por otro lado

Los bancos necesitan colocar préstamos en épocas de inflación por otro lado

Hay más beneficios contables que no reales con la.inflacion lo que genera alza artificial de compras por otro 

Etc

Es imparable la inflación que ya es hiper en Europa y Usa

Toda inflación por el criterio de imputación de Menger es imparable, jamás se puede parar 

Salvo guerras......


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Si la masa monetaria está parada no crea inflación.
> 
> Velocidad del dinero.
> 
> Por eso siempre os timan con la narrativa del dinero fiat. Les creáis burbujas y les resolvéis sus problemas.



Si la masa monetaria está parada no crea inflación. Cierto.

¿Que el Bitcoin la para? Puede ser. No tengo datos. Habría que ver el porcentaje de grandes tenedores vendiendo y a donde destinan su fiat. 

Pero la masa monetaria se mantiene inalterable.

Lo de que "nos" timan no se a qué se refiere usted. Yo no he participado en ninguna burbuja, amigo


----------



## Alpharius (24 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Acabe siendo estafa o no, la realidad es que llevamos ya años con las cripto y hay mucha gente que ha ganado buenas cantidades de dinero con ellas, yo conozco de primera mano a gente que las cripto les ha cambiado la vida.
> 
> Por cierto, la bolsa y el oro están manipulados, ¿no se podría decir acaso de que eso también son estafas?



Forum filatelico y afinsa estuvieron cerca de 30 años, y mucha gente ganó buenas cantidades de dinero con ellas.

Lo de que la bolsa y el oro están manipulados es el típico comentario de señor con gorrito de plata.


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Necesitan la VMM para recaudar impuestos , eso por un lado
> 
> Luego el tipo de cambio entre las divisas, por otro.lado
> 
> ...




Y, sin embargo, los activos antiinflación no correlados cayendo todos correladamente. Qué cosas!


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Ene 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Imagina un escenario en el que el vendedor esté apalancado y con el dinero que saque de las cripto pague la deuda.



¿Apalancado para comprar criptos o un apalancamiento cualquiera?


----------



## D_M (24 Ene 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> Forum filatelico y afinsa estuvieron cerca de 30 años, y mucha gente ganó buenas cantidades de dinero con ellas.
> 
> Lo de que la bolsa y el oro están manipulados es el típico comentario de señor con gorrito de plata.



Todo dios sabe que el precio del oro esta supermanipulado al igual que el precio de acciones. Tiene pinta que al meterte la cuarta dosis de grafeno, te han matado la última neurona que te quedaba.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, los activos antiinflación no correlados cayendo todos correladamente. Qué cosas!



Lo que pasa es que si coges las gráficas de MM desde hace unos años, cuando empieza a lo bestia por la Fed y coges la subida del Bitcoin ves que las gráficas, ambas, tienen una línea ñ, en este caso ascendente de ordenas abcisas absolutamente ASINTOTAS


Es que el Bitcoin no es otra cosa que una contracara del Fiat porque las líneas Asintotas así lo marcan 

Ya cada uno lo califica como quiere: inversión , refugio , especulación, etc

Si tomamos algunos estudios que hay dicen que los que ingieren tanto.en Bolsa como.sobre todo en Bitcoin son chavales de Usa (el estudio que vi era de allí, entiendo que se puede hacer un paralaje sin que haya decalaje) que invierten poco dinero y se unen entre ellos

Eso de Robin Hood y esas cosas

Son chavales que ni siquiera saben análisis técnico de nada , simplemente juegan... apuestan..... sin ninguna memoria económica de nada


----------



## Patito Feo (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Si venden las big whales y se concentra todo ese dinero fiat en sus manos, se puede evitar cierta subida de precios en algunos productos. Otra cosa es que ese dinero acabe bajando igualmente al consumidor, que es un tema discutido en economía.
> 
> Igualmente la masa monetaria sigue siendo exactamente la misma. Da igual que el bitcoin valga 0 o 100000000000, la masa monetaria fiat no cambia.



Pero recircula.
Si las manos fuertes emiten dinero fiat y criptos,, las gacelas compran criptos con el fiat que imprimen sin cesar, el fiat vuelve a la impresora. Y puede seguir imprimiendo.

Es como el arte moderno, poder controlar su precio a gusto permite hacer verdaderos cambalaches.


----------



## Alpharius (24 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Todo dios sabe que el precio del oro esta supermanipulado al igual que el precio de acciones. Tiene pinta que al meterte la cuarta dosis de grafeno, te han matado la última neurona que te quedaba.



Todo dios no, solo los que no tienen ni idea de como funcionan los mercados.
¿A ver si el que lleva las cuatro dosis eres tú?


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Si la masa monetaria está parada no crea inflación. Cierto.
> 
> ¿Que el Bitcoin la para? Puede ser. No tengo datos. Habría que ver el porcentaje de grandes tenedores vendiendo y a donde destinan su fiat.
> 
> ...




La Fed prefiere que metas 1000 euros en Bitcoin que 1000 euros en trigo spot (o que vayas con ellos a la panadería)

Y que luego el Bitcoin baje y saques 500 y te los quedes apretados en la mano como si te la fueran a cortar del acojone

Me refiero a eso

La bolsa, el metaverso, el Bitcoin y el Doge... todo eso evita que los millones de pezqueñines acaparemos tierras y bienes y salgamos trasquilados

Me da a mí que el problema de la inflación en USA es el corte de la cadena de suministro más que el aumento de masa monetaria. Las estanterías están vacías y ahora exigen a conductores mejicanos y canadienses que tienen que estar vacunados para entrar en USA. Las mercancías están paradas en los puertos y exigen que los camiones tengan una certificación de no sé qué, mientras los barcos de transporte permanecen a la deriva en la costa. No hay lucha monetaria contra eso y como la Fed aumente tipos lo que va a ocurrir es que los mercados van a derribarse como nunca, lo que les viene muy bien puesto que, después, se reactivaría el crédito, como un ciclo de barbecho económico.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Pero recircula.
> Si las manos fuertes emiten dinero fiat y criptos,, las gacelas compran criptos con el fiat que imprimen sin cesar, el fiat vuelve a la impresora. Y puede seguir imprimiendo.
> 
> Es como el arte moderno, poder controlar su precio a gusto permite hacer verdaderos cambalaches.



Esta observación es buena 

Si no va a consumo o se difiere puede ser eso 

O que vaya al extranjero y fomentan demanda de dolares 

La verdad que este comentario me ha dejado pensativo


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

El ultimo se queda sin silla. Y no hay más historia...


----------



## El Cano (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> ¿Apalancado para comprar criptos o un apalancamiento cualquiera?



En realidad da igual, pero en este caso destrucción de masa monetaria implicada cambiar cash por deuda contraída de cualquier otra forma.

edit: para ser más claro, deuda no contraída para comprar crypto, probablemente el sujeto aquí es un inversor institucional, whales o incluso un Tesla.

Otra forma alternativa de verlo es a través de la ley de Gresham, donde el dinero malo sería dinero apalancado y el bueno cash sano. En ese caso, la masa monetaria de Bitcoin paulatinamente se compondría de deuda eventualmente, eliminando el cash.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> La Fed prefiere que metas 1000 euros en Bitcoin que 1000 euros en trigo spot (o que vayas con ellos a la panadería)
> 
> Y que luego el Bitcoin baje y saques 500 y te los quedes apretados en la mano como si te la fueran a cortar del acojone
> 
> ...



El corte de suministro no puede dar inflación sostenida jamás como se da y.en estos niveles 

Solo.la.oficial del 7 es brutal, que será el doble

Los bienes Giffen harían entrada cosa que no ha pasado


----------



## Patito Feo (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esta observación es buena
> 
> Si no va a consumo o se difiere puede ser eso
> 
> ...



Gracias, el tema es que tengo la idea pero se me escapa la descripcion. Igual es la vacuna que me impide pensar ciertas cosas. O los años.


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que si coges las gráficas de MM desde hace unos años, cuando empieza a lo bestia por la Fed y coges la subida del Bitcoin ves que las gráficas, ambas, tienen una línea ñ, en este caso ascendente de ordenas abcisas absolutamente ASINTOTAS
> 
> 
> Es que el Bitcoin no es otra cosa que una contracara del Fiat porque las líneas Asintotas así lo marcan
> ...




El Bitcoin correla con la masa monetaria lo mismo que otros activos de alto riesgo. Cuando sea un verdadero refugio, lo prohibirán en occidente.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> El Bitcoin correla con la masa monetaria lo mismo que otros activos de alto riesgo. Cuando sea un verdadero refugio, lo prohibirán en occidente.




En línea asintota no

Lo replica o lo que queramos pero líneas asintotas EXACTAS CON LAS MM1 no pasa


----------



## romeoalfa (24 Ene 2022)

Me nutre, espero que lleve a mucha gente a la ruina


----------



## Lacerta (24 Ene 2022)

Millar dijo:


> Solamente no caen las que tienen ligado su valor a una malvada moneda FIAT. El futuro decían



Es que las que tienen su valor ligado a las Fiat ni caen ni suben, supongo que te has dado cuenta solo jajaja


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Como con la loteria... pero no creo que nadie piense que todo el que juegue a la loteria acabara millonario.
> 
> Yo ya he dicjo muchas veces mi opinion sobre esto de las criptomonedas y no voy a repetirla... que cada cual juegue a lo que quiera.



Millonarios no, pero si la gente que lleva años metiendo 1.000 euros en lotería de navidad hiciese lo mismo con BTC metiendo y dejándolos estar cinco o seis años, al sacarlos tendrían bastante pasta, incluso aunque BTC pegase una buena bajada del 50% antes de sacarlos.

La lotería se vende desde el 10 de julio hasta el 21 de diciembre. Vamos a ver los precios de BTC a diez de julio en 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 y los sacamos el 22 de diciembre, el día del sorteo. Los pongo en dólares (1€=$1.13) porque en euros no lo encuentro tan fácilmente, se compran 1.000€ en BTC cada 10 de julio:

1ª compra en 10 julio 2016: $616.76
2ª compra en 10 julio 2017: $2,372.56
3ª compra en 10 julio 2018: $6,329.95
4ª compra en 10 julio 2019: $12,156.51
5ª compra en 10 julio 2020: $9,278.81
6ª compra en 10 julio 2021: $33,520.52

Total en euros: 6.000€

Compras en BTC:
1º 1.832155133277126
2º 0.4762787874700745
3º 0.1785164179811847
4º 0.0929543100774811
5º 0.1217828579311356
6º 0.0337106942255072

Total en BTC: 2.735398200962509

Venta en 22 de diecimbre de 2022: $48,628.5

2.7BTC a $48,628 son unos 118.386€, casi un segundo premio de la lotería de navidad (125.00€).

Claro que tendrían que haber planteado el asunto como algo a largo plazo. De todas formas, aunque hubieran comprado únicamente en los dos últimos años, esto es en 2020 y 2021, habrían gastado 2.000€ y obtenido a cambio 7.560€, que no está mal, es casi hacer un x4.


----------



## poppom (24 Ene 2022)

¿El BTC qué libertad te da si los mandamases provocan caidas del internec cada 7 horas para paliar el cuento climático?


----------



## Edgard (24 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La criptomonada nunca baja es el futurdo.
> La criptomonada nos hará libres, dijo el espabilao, justo antes de pagar en comisiones y cambios de divisa lo que nunca le habría soltado a su banco de toda la vida y de toda la muerte, y al tiempo que el exchange le pedía que no se moviera mientras le escaneaba la cara con su propio móvil.



jajajaja cuanta verdad en un solo párrafo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ene 2022)

La ruina del bitcoño, mis risas


----------



## L'omertá (24 Ene 2022)

Entonces, ¿los que más aguanten serán los que lo pierdan todo? ¿No sería mejor venderlo todo ya?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Es como el casino. Puedes ganar mucho pero lo más lógico es que pierdas hasta la camisa.


----------



## Edgard (24 Ene 2022)

El Bitcoin crea riqueza? 

O solo se aprovecha de la que ya existe?

El Bitcoin es un sistema nuevo? O está montado sobre las bases del viejo sistema e indirectamente emplea la herramienta más poderosa del mismo?. El dinero.

FIN


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Eso es por que no has hecho el curso de trading adecuado
> 
> Apúntate al mío que es el único que funciona sólo son 5500€ de nada



Yo se lo dejo en 5000. Y un par de chupachups.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo se lo dejo en 5000. Y un par de chupachups.



No os dejéis enredar por estafadores

Apuesta por lo auténtico, rechaza sucedáneos e imitaciones


----------



## Eudoxo (24 Ene 2022)

Yo sigo ganando, metí 5000 eurillos y he llegado a ver en la cartera casi los 19000€. Ahora anda por 8700€.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Me nutre, espero que lleve a mucha gente a la ruina



Lo mejor son las cuentas como esta de 2013, que estando en este foro podrían ser multimillonarios si hubieran invertido 4 duros y ahora solo desean la ruina a los que tienen bitcoins, no falla. 100% español, 100% cainita.


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Millonarios no, pero si la gente que lleva años metiendo 1.000 euros en lotería de navidad hiciese lo mismo con BTC metiendo y dejándolos estar cinco o seis años, al sacarlos tendrían bastante pasta, incluso aunque BTC pegase una buena bajada del 50% antes de sacarlos.
> 
> La lotería se vende desde el 10 de julio hasta el 21 de diciembre. Vamos a ver los precios de BTC a diez de julio en 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 y los sacamos el 22 de diciembre, el día del sorteo. Los pongo en dólares (1€=$1.13) porque en euros no lo encuentro tan fácilmente, se compran 1.000€ en BTC cada 10 de julio:
> 
> ...



De cada euro metido en bitcoin no obtienes NADA mientras no vendes.
Obviamente lo de la loteria es aun peor, pero ambas cosas son objetivamente juegos de azar, porque tras el bitcoin y especielmente a largo plazo, hay mas humo, fe y promesas que cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Santander -5%


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

nasdaq NVIDIA -7%


----------



## Esse est deus (24 Ene 2022)

Esto se va a cero otra vez, a vender!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## porcospin (24 Ene 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Cuando abunden las noticias de paletos que empeñaron todo el dinero del paro más dos préstamos de cofidis en comprar bitcoins y se quedaron en pelota, entonces y sólo entonces habrá llegado el momento de subirse de nuevo en este carro.



Lo más ridiculo sera que algunos paletos pudieron hacerse un x2 o x3, no supieron salirse a tiempo y metieron más.
Se creyeron ganadores y lobos de wall street acabaran volviendo al lugar que les pertenece, listas negras de morosos, no llegar a fin de mes, y aparentar viviendo a credito. Al menos no fue tan patetico como darle ese dinero a Codere o WIlliams


----------



## geremi (24 Ene 2022)

Y ahora para vender alguien te lo tiene que comprar ¿no?. Perdón si es una pregunta estúpida pero no tengo ni idea de este mundo.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (24 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Y ahora para vender alguien te lo tiene que comprar ¿no?. Perdón si es una pregunta estúpida pero no tengo ni idea de este mundo.



Claro hamijo


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Y ahora para vender alguien te lo tiene que comprar ¿no?. Perdón si es una pregunta estúpida pero no tengo ni idea de este mundo.



Esas preguntas "de niño" son las mejores, porque puentean toda la cancamusa alambicada de las cosas de este estilo y cuestionan la esencia de estos tinglados


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> yo no creo que sean disidencia controlada si es lo que algunos insinuan
> 
> lo que si creo es que los recursos crypto no van a parar a gente con talento, vista la calidad de los proyectos
> 
> ...



El chiste del día. No van a gente con talento. Claro, el bitcoin lo piensa cualquier gilipollas entre cerveza y cerveza, lo mismo para ethereum y todo lo que está saliendo en defi. Realmente piensas antes de hablar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo se lo dejo en 5000. Y un par de chupachups.



Estoy que lo tiro.... 
4000 pavos y @dabuti te come el rabo.


----------



## McNulty (24 Ene 2022)

Cada vez más convencido de que los nocoiners que os alegráis de estas bajadas, es porque simplemente no entendéis ni bitcoin ni la blockchain. Creéis que es como comprar cualquier activo especulativo.

Le he metido 200 pavos más hoy.


----------



## elKaiser (24 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Y ahora para vender alguien te lo tiene que comprar ¿no?. Perdón si es una pregunta estúpida pero no tengo ni idea de este mundo.



BTC ha subido en 10 años de 20€ a 60.000€; esto lo han subido una pandilla de frikis especulando en criptos?. Pues no me lo creo, ahí ha habido magnates y bancos comprando a manos llenas.

Ahora, tu cual crees que es su estrategía?, hacer beneficios hundiendo el valor?.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> nasdaq NVIDIA -7%



-9.66%


----------



## Lammero (24 Ene 2022)

HODL ON TO UR BUTTCOINS

buy the DERP


----------



## Charlatan (24 Ene 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cada vez más convencido de que los nocoiners que os alegráis de estas bajadas, es porque simplemente no entendéis ni bitcoin ni la blockchain. Creéis que es como comprar cualquier activo especulativo.
> 
> Le he metido 200 pavos más hoy.



RANKIA GOWEX Y ECHATE UNAS RISAS.........


----------



## Charlatan (24 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> -9.66%



QUE MINEN CON EL STOCK.........


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

Los q a estas alturas piensan en bitcoin como ponzi, forum filatelico, etc no saben ni por donde les da el aire. Después vendrán los lloros, eso seguro.


----------



## lucky starr (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No porque mucha impresora que sí ha ido al ciudadano de a pie ha ido a invertir en criptos o en chicharros de la bolsa
> 
> En Europa no ha habido los estímulos que ha habido en usa donde se han repartido cheques a cascoporro entre la población
> 
> ...



No entiendes nada.

Si yo te vendo mi cripto por 50.000€.

Tu me das a mi 50.000€ y yo te doy mi cripto
Da igual lo que valga la cripto, tus 50.000€ los tengo yo. No afecta en nada a la masa monetaria.

Solo te afecta a ti.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> QUE MINEN CON EL STOCK.........



NVIDIA -10.16%

El petroleo -3,50%


----------



## McNulty (24 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> RANKIA GOWEX Y ECHATE UNAS RISAS.........



Si vamos, igualito un pacochiringuito que te vende wifis de mierda que BTC.


----------



## Charlatan (24 Ene 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si vamos, igualito un pacochiringuito que te vende wifis de mierda que BTC.




BITCOIN=AIRE DE IBIZA...........


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Ene 2022)

El Cano dijo:


> Es dinero que se redistribuye de muchas manos a unas pocas, probablemente.



De eso no cabe duda, estamos ante una redistribución masiva de dinero, estilo piramidal


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> El chiste del día. No van a gente con talento. Claro, el bitcoin lo piensa cualquier gilipollas entre cerveza y cerveza, lo mismo para ethereum y todo lo que está saliendo en defi. Realmente piensas antes de hablar.



cual es su profesion?

yo llevo 20 tantos anyos en IT y le digo que shiba cousin, doge brother y super elon inu los hacen chinitos de 17 anyos y dan vergenza ajena

el 95% de los proyectos no tienen sentido. ojo, no he dicho que las cryptos no tengan sentido, que tienen mucho

que mas quiere saber?


----------



## lucky starr (24 Ene 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Millonarios no, pero si la gente que lleva años metiendo 1.000 euros en lotería de navidad hiciese lo mismo con BTC metiendo y dejándolos estar cinco o seis años, al sacarlos tendrían bastante pasta, incluso aunque BTC pegase una buena bajada del 50% antes de sacarlos.
> 
> La lotería se vende desde el 10 de julio hasta el 21 de diciembre. Vamos a ver los precios de BTC a diez de julio en 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21 y los sacamos el 22 de diciembre, el día del sorteo. Los pongo en dólares (1€=$1.13) porque en euros no lo encuentro tan fácilmente, se compran 1.000€ en BTC cada 10 de julio:
> 
> ...



Estrategia DCA Dolar Cost Average. Estaba inventada antes del Bitcoin. Haciendo lo mismo con Apple hubiese ganado tambien una burrada y al menos tendrías algo.


----------



## lucky starr (24 Ene 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Y ahora para vender alguien te lo tiene que comprar ¿no?. Perdón si es una pregunta estúpida pero no tengo ni idea de este mundo.



Exacto.


----------



## Bananino (24 Ene 2022)

O sea, un crash en la bolsa y/o en las criptos no destruye masa monetaria sino que la redistribuye. Pasa de muchas manos a unas cuantas que básicamente la retienen. De esta manera se puede llegar a controlar la inflación. ¿Es esto?


----------



## auricooro (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> ¿¿A dónde dices que se drena el dinero FIAT exactamente?? ¿Acaso crees que cuando compras criptos el dinero FIAT se va a un agujero a un mundo paralelo?
> 
> Cuando tú compras una cripto se la compras a alguien. Tú reduces tu cantidad de dinero FIAT y ese alguien la aumenta. Es un intercambio. El dinero FIAT se mueve, no se drena a ningún lado. Da igual la cantidad de criptos que haya. El dinero FIAT es el mismo. Es la misma cantidad. No va a ningún lado.




Pero mientras tienes activos se genera un efecto renta, es decir, el banco te puede dar un crédito, se imprime nuevo dinero, y mientras no lo uses para comprar cosas no se irá a inflación.

El problema es cuando alguien vende sus bitcoins para comprar un lambo, ahí la inflación ya sube, y el banco que te ha dado el crédito empieza a asustarse.

Edito: por si alguien me dice que en el banco no te dan una hipoteca por tener 10 bitcoins. Obviamente no me refiero a eso, me refiero a ballenas con miles de btc que abren una ronda de financiación para montar su startup y al año está quebrada y tiene que vender todos los btc para pagar el estropicio.

Cuantos proyectos absurdos se habrán financiado porque "Peter guru" el inversor, que compró btc a 1 dólar ha dicho que eso era el próximo pelotazo...


----------



## D_M (24 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ok... tu hodlea, tradea, apuesta, juega o haz lo que quieras y consideres que estes haciendo, pero no trates de convencerme de que con algo que es puramente especulativo y que no da dividendos, todo el que entre "sabiendo" va a ganar, porque ahi nadie gana nada que otro no pierda asi es que cuando todo el que entre lo haga "sabiendo", alguno perdera siendo sabio...
> 
> ...Ah... espera, que de lo que se trata es de que entre gente que no sepa aunque crea saber, para desplumarles.. vale.



Pero si no te tengo que convencer de nada atontao, no me gano comisión convenciendo a la gente, sólo intento poner en evidencia tu mentalidad Paco y te muestro que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. El Bitcoin ha caido un montón de veces y se ha vuelto a levantar, mucha gente ha ganado dinero con ello, si no lo quieres aceptar ni entender allá tú.

Fíjate como es tu ignorancia que en cripto se puede hacer una cosa que se llama "staking" en la que te dan un porcentaje de interés si dejas tus criptos bloqueadas una cantidad de tiempo especifica, yo mismo hice staking de una cripto que en 45 días me ha generado 3000 pavos, en otras palabras, ingresos pasivos que se rien en la puta cara de tus dividendos.

En fin, este es mi último mensaje para tí, paso de perder el tiempo con peña de mente cerrada Paco, no me aporta nada.


----------



## chortinator (24 Ene 2022)

lunes negroi mis cojones 1 bitcoin 30k euros.... aqui sigo esperando a que baje a 5k y creo que llegara antes el dia del juicio final a que eso pase.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

Rebote...


----------



## Cachopo (24 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hold paco hold
> 
> Que en unos meses a 150k
> 
> ...



nadie nunca recomienda pedir creditos, al contrario.
A ver quien rie el ultimo! yo de momento voy mas de 20.000$ de ganancia que da igual el valor de las cripto siendo un muerto de hambre..
Este mensaje es solo para fardar en un foro, en realidad no tengo ninguna criptomoneda.


----------



## Cachopo (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> cual es su profesion?
> 
> yo llevo 20 tantos anyos en IT y le digo que shiba cousin, doge brother y super elon inu los hacen chinitos de 17 anyos
> 
> ...



pf la mayoria de old school de las IT dicen que no tiene sentido, que se puede hacer todo de manera mas eficaz con bases de datos centralizadas por ejemplo, vamos que no se lo han mirado ni 5 minutos y les da rechazo el cambio por lo que salen a decir que es una tonteria.
Pero es que eso siempre ha sido asi, cuando te acomodas en unas tecnologias las nuevas te parecen pijadas.


Aunque edito, es verdad que te haces un proyecto en 15 minutos y hay mucho scam. Al igual que no es lo mismo hacer la pagina de homer que un amazon.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (24 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Rebote...



Aun no, es solo un alto en la marcha....precaucion.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Pero si no te tengo que convencer de nada atontao, no me gano comisión convenciendo a la gente, sólo intento poner en evidencia tu mentalidad Paco y te muestro que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. El Bitcoin ha caido un montón de veces y se ha vuelto a levantar, mucha gente ha ganado dinero con ello, si no lo quieres aceptar ni entender allá tú.
> 
> Fíjate como es tu ignorancia que en cripto se puede hacer una cosa que se llama "staking" en la que te dan un porcentaje de interés si dejas tus criptos bloqueadas una cantidad de tiempo especifica, yo mismo hice staking de una cripto que en 45 días me ha generado 3000 pavos, en otras palabras, ingresos pasivos que se rien en la puta cara de tus dividendos.
> 
> En fin, este es mi último mensaje para tí, paso de perder el tiempo con peña de mente cerrada Paco, no me aporta nada.



Había por ahí un sucnor de trader metales que tampoco entendía la Defi y que se perdía en el concepto de staking, prestar y las APY y APR que hay al margen de comprar y vender en CEX

Son gente con la que mejor dejar de hablar porque no aportan nada


----------



## txusky_g (24 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Ayer parecía que mejoraba la cosa, pero hoy amaneció todo otra vez con tendencia bajista como la semana pasada.
> Rebote del gato muerto y tal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918246



21% a 7 días es un hostiazo histórico.


Al menos los de Afinsa podía poner sus sellos en las pareces de casa para decorar.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 21% a 7 días es un hostiazo histórico.
> 
> 
> Al menos los de Afinsa podía poner sus sellos en las pareces de casa para decorar.



De histórico no tiene nada, ha habido muchos asi


----------



## olympus1 (24 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



No se quieren enterar. Se enterarán de golpe.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Aunque edito, es verdad que te haces un proyecto en 15 minutos y hay mucho scam. Al igual que no es lo mismo hacer la pagina de homer que un amazon.



esta lleno de scams, honey pots y demas. Los proyectos buenos no salen de su propia emision sino del fiat lo cual invalida su propio concepto. La adoracion por los perros, y elon musk da verguenza ajena

Soy 100% pro cryptos, de hecho le digo que estoy haciendo una, pero hostia, un poco de nivel, joder.

Pero es logico, es un mercado que acaba de nacer. Es como las paginas webs de busqueda de tesoros submarinos en 1999.

No hay una red buena. La correccion y limpieza es necesaria y es logica en todo proyecto tecnologico que busca una prueba de concepto.


----------



## D_M (24 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> 21% a 7 días es un hostiazo histórico.
> 
> 
> Al menos los de Afinsa podía poner sus sellos en las pareces de casa para decorar.


----------



## estertores (24 Ene 2022)

Y la plata y el oro como van? estarán subiendo como un cohete, no?


----------



## ignatiux (24 Ene 2022)

Grandes fondos deshaciéndose de criptos para cubrir perdidas en bolsas, va ha ser un no para, huid insensatos han prendido la mecha.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Había por ahí un sucnor de trader metales que tampoco entendía la Defi y que se perdía en el concepto de staking, prestar y las APY y APR que hay al margen de comprar y vender en CEX
> 
> Son gente con la que mejor dejar de hablar porque no aportan nada



Y lo peor de todo es que tampoco nos dejamos cegar por los brillantes neones con los que alambicais esos tejemanejes que al final no son mas que una forma de atraer incautos como las pollillas van a las llamas.

Por eso dije que las preguntas simples son las peores... como... ¿y esas ganancias por dejar monedas "a plazo fijo" quien las paga...?
La respuesta es obvia... las polillas.


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Ene 2022)

Ya se ha recuperado, COMPRAD todo lo que podáis que haby bitcoins limitados!!! ¡Después no hay para todos!

@jkaza


----------



## Cipotecon (24 Ene 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> No sé muy bien qué tiene que ver eso con la incidencia de las criptos en la masa monetaria fiat. Es posible que no hayas entendido de qué hablamos.



La estafa está en la ilusion de mercado, tu mismo estas cayendo en esta ilusion pensando que le estas comprando las monedas a alguien que las esta vendiendo.


----------



## Cachopo (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> esta lleno de scams, honey pots y demas. Los proyectos buenos no salen de su propia emision sino del fiat lo cual invalida su propio concepto. La adoracion por los perros, y elon musk da verguenza ajena
> 
> Soy 100% pro cryptos, de hecho le digo que estoy haciendo una, pero hostia, un poco de nivel, joder.
> 
> ...



Bueno hay mucho proyecto financiado por crypto. Obviamente luego para comer algo tienen que sacar a fiat. Para mi esa es parte de la revolución la facilidad de invertir y que inviertan en ti, claro eso hay mucho listo que lo explota, como es lógico.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Ene 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Para mi esa es parte de la revolución la facilidad de invertir y que inviertan en ti, claro eso hay mucho listo que lo explota, como es lógico.



esa ES la revolucion, una sociedad financiada por inversores privados con riesgo privado. Y eso no se esta entendiendo ni aplicando apenas

se estan haciendo.... juegos


----------



## Cachopo (24 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y lo peor de todo es que tampoco nos dejamos cegar por los brillantes neones con los que alambicais esos tejemanejes que al final no son mas que una forma de atraer incautos como las pollillas van a las llamas.
> 
> Por eso dije que las preguntas simples son las peores... como... ¿y esas ganancias por dejar monedas "a plazo fijo" quien las paga...?
> La respuesta es obvia... las polillas.



Las paga la inflación de la propia moneda


----------



## Cachopo (24 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> esa ES la revolucion, una sociedad financiada por inversores privados con riesgo privado. Y eso no se esta entendiendo ni aplicando apenas
> 
> se estan haciendo.... juegos



No menosprecies los juegos, para mi el primer filón estaría en los desarrolladores indies, pero como la mayoría no sale del hate no saben lo que se están perdiendo y ese lugar lo están ocupando "desarrolladores" que como mucho te hacen una chapuza.

Los juegos precisamente se van a beneficiar mucho de esta revolución. 
Pero obviamente no hay límites.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ene 2022)

Ña, una limpieza de stop loss de parguelillas.

sigan su camino


----------



## Busher (24 Ene 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Las paga la inflación de la propia moneda



¿No era un robo la inflacion?


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (24 Ene 2022)

Ni para pagar internet les va a quedar


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ene 2022)

RECUPERADO. 

No PROBLEMO, ale, a llorar como nocoiners de pantanito lo que no supisteis dipear como jombres.


----------



## estupeharto (24 Ene 2022)

Son correcciones sanas. No hagáis caso a los nocoiners, holdear a tope y comprar más. Es la saluc.


----------



## Cachopo (24 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿No era un robo la inflacion?



¿Hablas con alguien prediseñado que tienes en tu cabeza?
La inflación dependerá de como se use.
Si se premia con un 0.00001 céntimo de cada holder a quien hace stake lo mismo es un buen sistema inapreciable por la mayoría.
Además es que normalmente los tokens liberados nunca son el 100, los suele controlar el equipo de desarrollo o una dao.
Cada caso es un mundo


----------



## Edge2 (24 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ña, una limpieza de stop loss de parguelillas.
> 
> sigan su camino



Sobre todo en derivados... Son cosas chulisimas...


----------



## Capitán Walker (24 Ene 2022)

En estos momentos me alegro no saber qué cojones es una criptomoneda.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Ene 2022)

invitado dijo:


> Joder, hace dos semanas un amigo se metió en lo de la mienría y se gastó una pasta en ello ... Cuando me hablan de crytos veo tulipanes .. lo de la minería ya es otro nivel.
> 
> A qué te refieres a que en el futuro no necesiten minado?



En el futuro en vez de minar, se usará un sistema en el que te pagan monedas por holdear esas mismas monedas.


----------



## Indignado (25 Ene 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> esa ES la revolucion, una sociedad financiada por inversores privados con riesgo privado. Y eso no se esta entendiendo ni aplicando apenas
> 
> se estan haciendo.... juegos



Tu estas hablando de las consecuencias ecónomicas (y que no te niego que será revolución), pero a nivel tecnológico la revolución está en la descentralización tanto blockchains,defi o Ipfs , pero los arboles no dejan ver el bosque y el 99% de los foreros hablan de si las criptomonedas van a subir o bajar


----------



## soco1980 (25 Ene 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> En el futuro en vez de minar, se usará un sistema en el que te pagan monedas por holdear esas mismas monedas.



¿En el futuro? Eso se ha hecho de toda la vida, en fiat lo llaman "depósito", en crypto "stacking". No es una tecnología futura.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Ene 2022)

soco1980 dijo:


> ¿En el futuro? Eso se ha hecho de toda la vida, en fiat lo llaman "depósito", en crypto "stacking". No es una tecnología futura.



A 
Etherum me refiero con lo de el futuro.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (25 Ene 2022)

Indignado dijo:


> Tu estas hablando de las consecuencias ecónomicas (y que no te niego que será revolución), pero a nivel tecnológico la revolución está en la descentralización tanto blockchains,defi o Ipfs , pero los arboles no dejan ver el bosque y el 99% de los foreros hablan de si las criptomonedas van a subir o bajar



Literalmente todo lo que ven, es rojo o es verde, fin.


----------



## soco1980 (25 Ene 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> A
> Etherum me refiero con lo de el futuro.



Sip, entonces te refieres al POS (al contrario de POW que es el que usa la potencia de las tarjetás gráficas), es otro tipo de minado en el que digamos que cada tenedor de la moneda tiene una probabilidad en base a la cantidad de monedas que tenga de que le toque la lotería del minado, y no se basa en la cantidad y potencia de tarjetas gráficas que disponga, lo que entre otras cosas hace que el precio de las gráficas por fin baje a su precio real. Eth2 es la primera estable coin que lo tendrá, pero se lleva usando ese sistema desde 2012 en otras criptos. Estoy deseando que llegue ese momento para ver como quiebra nvidia, amd y mineros en masa, puestos a pedir, aunque me temo que ya saldrá otra moneda que seguir minando con POW...


----------



## D_M (25 Ene 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Me nutre, espero que lleve a mucha gente a la ruina



Vaya, que simpático. Lo gracioso de todos estos Paco-comentarios es que no se enteran que algunos ya hace tiempo vendimos parte de nuestras cripto cuando el BTC estaba en máximos, que recuperamos lo inicialmente invertido, y que lo que tenemos metido actualmente en cripto son los beneficios, no hemos perdido ningún dinero, jaja.


----------



## soco1980 (25 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Vaya, que simpático. Lo gracioso de todos estos Paco-comentarios es que no se enteran que algunos ya hace tiempo vendimos parte de nuestras cripto cuando el BTC estaba en máximos, que recuperamos lo inicialmente invertido, y que lo que tenemos metido actualmente en cripto son los beneficios, no hemos perdido ningún dinero, jaja.



Tampoco se enteran del bajo más compro más, si no se ganan $ se ganan btcs, siempre tiene que haber liquidez. Pero los que no tienen ni para pipas que van a desear, que los demás tampoco tengan. Pensamiento típico tercermundista.


----------



## trampantojo (25 Ene 2022)

nos jan estafado


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (25 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Alguno aún no se ha enterado que las criptopollas no es más que una estafa para destruir masa monetaria, que hay mucha inflación y no hay planes de subir los tipos.



Que unos pocos ricos que manejan el mercado (las ballenas del bitcoin) les limpien unos cuandos miles de millones de dolares a los pardillos es positivo porque rebaja la inflación

un millón de personas con cien mil euros para gastar inflacionan muchísimo mas que un superrrico que les ha limpiado esos cien mil millones (que evidentemente, no se puede gastar en mas comida, mas muebles.....)









Las ballenas del bitcoin: 10.000 personas controlan un tercio de todos los bitcoins que hay en el mundo


La popularidad de las criptodivisas crece, y aunque cada vez más personas (y empresas) invierten en este tipo de monedas virtuales, desde hace años se habla...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (25 Ene 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Cuando abunden las noticias de paletos que empeñaron todo el dinero del paro más dos préstamos de cofidis en comprar bitcoins y se quedaron en pelota, entonces y sólo entonces habrá llegado el momento de subirse de nuevo en este carro.



Yo esperaría a suicidios tirándose por el balcón, cuando llegan los suicidios de españoles es cuando ha llegado el mínimo de mercado, como se vió en la burbuja inmobiliaria española

La razón sociológica es que el Español ademas de inculto es chulo y obstinado, incapaz de aceptar que no tenía razón y que ha perdido (para que no se rian de el) hasta que la situación es límite


----------



## rayban00 (25 Ene 2022)

Los españoles inventaron la envidia.

Y es que no aprendéis, y como ratas envidiosas salen a la luz de las caídas de btc, pero volvéis al sucio agujero donde vivís cuando llega a máximos.

¿Y sabes que es lo que más os jode? QUE LLEGARÁ A 100K y más

Solo os quedará apretar con fuerza y rabia los dientes panda de ratas enviosas


----------



## DonCrisis (25 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> La estafa está en la ilusion de mercado, tu mismo estas cayendo en esta ilusion pensando que le estas comprando las monedas a alguien que las esta vendiendo.



Aham. ¿Y cuando las vendes también tienes la ilusión de que se las vendes a alguien?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Ene 2022)

Las inversiones se mueven por dos poderosos sentimientos: la avaricia y el miedo. Es la hora del miedo.


----------



## Kimeria (25 Ene 2022)

Para todos los que criticais las criptomonedas...seguid remando y dando dinero a la hacienda españorda!


----------



## kdkilo (25 Ene 2022)

36k ahora mismo btc, un 100% mas que hace 13 meses, el 18 de diciembre de 2020. PErfecto.


----------



## al loro (25 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La criptomonada nunca baja es el futurdo.
> La criptomonada nos hará libres, dijo el espabilao, justo antes de pagar en comisiones y cambios de divisa lo que nunca le habría soltado a su banco de toda la vida y de toda la muerte, y al tiempo que el exchange le pedía que no se moviera mientras le escaneaba la cara con su propio móvil.



Luego decian que el banco te los roba o que si los corralitos y algunos les han robado sus criptos pero bien..


----------



## al loro (25 Ene 2022)

kdkilo dijo:


> 36k ahora mismo btc, un 100% mas que hace 13 meses, el 18 de diciembre de 2020. PErfecto.



Y respecto el 6 de noviembre 2021, a 66k dólares?.. 
El que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Ene 2022)

Comprar que ésto se va a 120k para marzo!!


----------



## Tales90 (25 Ene 2022)

Yo cuando llegue a 2000 euros cuando baje de eso, compro el primer bitcoin.


----------



## Digamelon (25 Ene 2022)

Creer que las criptos se van al carajo es como creer en 2005 que Internet se ha acabado.


----------



## damnit (25 Ene 2022)

Meter la capitalización del paro en criptomierdas MANDA

Pedir un préstamo para meter más aún porque Paco el del bar dice que hay que entrar, MANDA

Meter todo tu patrimonio en un activo hiper burbujeado con cero valor subyacente y puramente especulativo sin tener ni puta idea de nada MANDA.

Las criptomierdas no van a desaparecer, han venido para quedarse. Pero que por el camino a la consolidación van a llevarse por delante la economía de miles de _himbersores_ Paco de mierda, pues también. Lo mismo que en 1929 vaya.


----------



## Digamelon (25 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Que unos pocos ricos que manejan el mercado (las ballenas del bitcoin) les limpien unos cuandos miles de millones de dolares a los pardillos es positivo porque rebaja la inflación
> 
> un millón de personas con cien mil euros para gastar inflacionan muchísimo mas que un superrrico que les ha limpiado esos cien mil millones (que evidentemente, no se puede gastar en mas comida, mas muebles.....)
> 
> ...



La inflación es la misma porque depende de la creación del dinero, pero en cuanto a la manifestación de la inflación en los precios, no te falta razón, pero eso es por la circulación del dinero.


----------



## DonCrisis (25 Ene 2022)

En eso si puedo estar de acuerdo. Como he dicho anteriormente, habría que ver si esas compras se hacen mayoritariamente a grandes inversores o a gente normal, lo cual creo que es imposible. Pero sí que buena parte de ese dinero fiat se quedará, digamos, en "cotas altas" a corto plazo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Ene 2022)

Joder, y yo que pensaba que el bitcoño estaba a 60 mil merkels  , voy con retraso está claro.

Mis condolencias a los afectados..... O no


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Ene 2022)

Están probando la incineradora de Fiat.


----------



## Kapitoh (25 Ene 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Creer que las criptos se van al carajo es como creer en 2005 que Internet se ha acabado.



Las criptos que conoces actualmente si. Seran sustituidas por cryptodolares y cryptoeuros. Los que mandan no van a permitir que haya dinero descentralizado y que permita una libertad financiera real.


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Ene 2022)

Hoy tiene rebote, como las bolsas. 





Y los gatos.





Muertos.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Ene 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Las criptos que conoces actualmente si. Seran sustituidas por cryptodolares y cryptoeuros. Los que mandan no van a permitir que haya dinero descentralizado y que permita una libertad financiera real.



Si hasta Kapitoh lo entiende, no sé porqué la mayornia no lo hace aún.

Habrá 3 o 4 monedas centralizadas y todo lo demás muerto y enterrado.


----------



## Foreto (25 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hold paco hold
> 
> Que en unos meses a 150k
> 
> ...



De esta salimos más fuertes


----------



## Digamelon (25 Ene 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Las criptos que conoces actualmente si. Seran sustituidas por cryptodolares y cryptoeuros. Los que mandan no van a permitir que haya dinero descentralizado y que permita una libertad financiera real.



Los cryptoeuros y criptodolares no ofrecen nada que no ofrezca el dinero electronico bancario actual.


----------



## Kapitoh (26 Ene 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Los cryptoeuros y criptodolares no ofrecen nada que no ofrezca el dinero electronico bancario actual.



Claro que no ofrecera nada nuevo. La idea es hacerle un lavado de cara pero dejando todo igual para que los mismos de siempre tengan el poder. A los cryptolovers les diran que podran minar euros y dolares en casa para que sigan entretenidos. Les diran que ahora estara todo mas simplificado y el dinero ira directamente a su cuenta si asi lo desean, pero te meteran unas comisiones que se comeran el beneficio. Las criptos tipo BTC son los tulipanes del siglo XXI. Los que entraron pronto son los que se han forrado y los que esta entrando ahora en 2022 con sus Hodl y To the moon se comeran una mierda. La diferencia con los tulipanes, es que al menos los que especularon con eso pudieron vender ramos de flores. Los del bitcoin no tendran nada pero seran felices.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Ene 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Claro que no ofrecera nada nuevo. La idea es hacerle un lavado de cara pero dejando todo igual para que los mismos de siempre tengan el poder. A los cryptolovers les diran que podran minar euros y dolares en casa para que sigan entretenidos. Les diran que ahora estara todo mas simplificado y el dinero ira directamente a su cuenta si asi lo desean, pero te meteran unas comisiones que se comeran el beneficio. Las criptos tipo BTC son los tulipanes del siglo XXI. Los que entraron pronto son los que se han forrado y los que esta entrando ahora en 2022 con sus Hodl y To the moon se comeran una mierda. La diferencia con los tulipanes, es que al menos los que especularon con eso pudieron vender ramos de flores. Los del bitcoin no tendran nada pero seran felices.



No estoy de acuerdo.

Los que entran en criptos es para protegerse de la inflación y/o para especular con grandes ganancias.

Las criptos estatales no sirven ni para lo uno ni para lo otro.


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Ene 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Las criptomierdas no van a desaparecer, han venido para quedarse. Pero que por el camino a la consolidación van a llevarse por delante la economía de miles de _himbersores_ Paco de mierda, pues también. Lo mismo que en 1929 vaya.



Opino lo mismo, porque la impresora no la van a parar

O el Bitcoin u otra cosa cogerá el relevo


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Las criptomierdas no van a desaparecer, han venido para quedarse. Pero que por el camino a la consolidación van a llevarse por delante la economía de miles de _himbersores_ Paco de mierda, pues también. Lo mismo que en 1929 vaya.



El Crack del 29 ocurrió por la falta de regulación, eso algo que en el mundillo cripto no existe por el propio diseño del sistema, que cada cual extraiga sus conclusiones...


----------



## laresial (26 Ene 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> lunes negroi mis cojones 1 bitcoin 30k euros.... aqui sigo esperando a que baje a 5k y creo que llegara antes el dia del juicio final a que eso pase.



Han dicho que puede llegar a 30.000 (ya lo hizo)
A 20.000
y a 10.000
y que la tendencia es bajista.
Y si cae a esos precios, yo seguiré comprando.

Si sube, venderé una parte.

Por que es un producto antiinflaccionista, en general seguro, y que sirve como intercambio de otros productos, y probablemente volverá a subir.

Pero por ello mismo, sujeto a oferta y demanda.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Ene 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Claro que no ofrecera nada nuevo. La idea es hacerle un lavado de cara pero dejando todo igual para que los mismos de siempre tengan el poder. A los cryptolovers les diran que podran minar euros y dolares en casa para que sigan entretenidos. Les diran que ahora estara todo mas simplificado y el dinero ira directamente a su cuenta si asi lo desean, pero te meteran unas comisiones que se comeran el beneficio. Las criptos tipo BTC son los tulipanes del siglo XXI. Los que entraron pronto son los que se han forrado y los que esta entrando ahora en 2022 con sus Hodl y To the moon se comeran una mierda. La diferencia con los tulipanes, es que al menos los que especularon con eso pudieron vender ramos de flores. Los del bitcoin no tendran nada pero seran felices.



Hasta @Kapitoh lo entiende. Yo no sé si os leéis las noticias que van saliendo o cuál es el rumbo general de la Agenda 2030. No me parece tan díficil de entender todo ésto. 

Y si no en pocos años entenderéis, es iwal. 

El tren de las cryptos acabó a mediados del año pasado. Quien lo pillase en 2013- 2021 mu bien. Son los únicos que han sacado pasta.


----------



## pep007 (18 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El Crack del 29 ocurrió por la falta de regulación, eso algo que en el mundillo cripto no existe por el propio diseño del sistema, que cada cual extraiga sus conclusiones...



Si, el crack del 29 fue por falta de regulacion, pero las cryptos aunque no sonantes, son contantes, por tanto no necesitan regulacion. Solo estan sometidas a la ley matematica, es mas a la de sumar y restar.

Las que no cumplan esto ni acercarse, lo digo por los tether y demas... esas para no pillar a nadie si debieran regularse, pero con no acercarse, asunto arreglado.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (18 Feb 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Si, el crack del 29 fue por falta de regulacion, pero las cryptos aunque no sonantes, son contantes, por tanto no necesitan regulacion. Solo estan sometidas a la ley matematica, es mas a la de sumar y restar.
> 
> Las que no cumplan esto ni acercarse, lo digo por los tether y demas... esas para no pillar a nadie si debieran regularse, pero con no acercarse, asunto arreglado.



Bueno, las criptos en si mismas son hojas de cálculo con una serie de añadidos para poder autogestionarse, no necesitan más regulación que el sentido común de saber donde estás metiendo el dinero. El problema de las criptos es que necesitan de toda una industria financiera adyacente para funcionar de una forma más o menos accesible para el gran público. Y esa industria es la que opera sin regulación, en lo que la industria financiera tradicional son varios actores que no pueden asociarse -en teoría- para aprovecharse del inversor, aquí son entidades todo-en-uno.


----------



## pep007 (18 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Bueno, las criptos en si mismas son hojas de cálculo con una serie de añadidos para poder autogestionarse, no necesitan más regulación que el sentido común de saber donde estás metiendo el dinero. El problema de las criptos es que necesitan de toda una industria financiera adyacente para funcionar de una forma más o menos accesible para el gran público. Y esa industria es la que opera sin regulación, en lo que la industria financiera tradicional son varios actores que no pueden asociarse -en teoría- para aprovecharse del inversor, aquí son entidades todo-en-uno.



Si, esto me recuerda el video de HdS donde cree que la solucion es monetizar toda la deuda de golpe y destruir el fraccionamiento. Creo que con la adopcion de criptos (Iota mi favorita) se conseguiría llegar a esta situacion y cambiar la industria financiera tradicional.


----------



## alfamadrid (19 Feb 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> To the hell



To the Génova 13


----------

